# Gobble Gobble!



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

First and foremost, HAPPY THANKSGIVING to the wonderful people of this forum! Your willingness to share, your wisdom, your kindness, your sense of humor make everything so much better!!! I truly appreciate every one of you, and am thankful I found such a great group of people.

Having said that, I’m afraid I have some bad news. The End of Days is approaching, and we, as Hymanity, absoeffinglutely deserve it.

So i’m dashing/ubering today, and the offers that are coming in are total and complete crap. They’re even worse than on ordinary days. No one’s tipping. And if they are, it’s $1-2. Everything’s below $7. Even 15 miles is $6 something. 

But wait!!! UE is running a crappy $5 for 3 promo, but the a-holes split it up in hours (11 to 2”, “2 to 5” “5 to 9” “9 to 11” to make sure it’s next to impossible for you to get that lousy $5 today, as orders are sparse, and the orders are all 12.9 miles for $3.75 or very close to that. So even if you DO get that $5, your per mile and per hour will still be pathetic.

It’s the Apps’ way of wishing us a very happyThanksgiving! Yay!!!

I’m ordering Pad Thai, kimchi and going home.

Eff this crap. 4 hours, $18. I’m rolling in it, people! (“It” is not dough, obvi.)

But I am not done. To all Management and employees, I know - not hope, KNOW - that turkey you’re enjoying is coming out both ways, neither of them pleasant or easy. Greedy mofos. Enjoy the rest of your week-end with John White, a-holes!

There.

It’s out of my system. 😂


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s the Apps’ way of wishing us a very happyThanksgiving!


That’s a statesman sort-of-way to describe it.
Here, let me try:
_“It’s the Apps’ way of telling us to bend over and grab our ankles!”_

Anyway, Happy Thanksgiving to you too! 🍗


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Someone wanted me to go to Dollar General and shop for 11 items. And drive 19 miles. For $22.00

I’m all over it (NOT. HAanging in a Wawa parking lot sucking on a mango banana smoothie and saying words my Mommy would wash my mouth out with soap for).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've done a few DG runs. I didn't know there was 20 miles between 2 of them though. They usually pay a little better and are closeby, not too big of a store to get stuff quickly.

Not much going on today. But yesterday was useless. DD blew up and kicked me off after every single one rejection. I made at least $50 more doing amazon last year.

Which I would be doing amazon instead, but they took away almost everything before 5pm, so it's all after dark.

GH adds a little but not much. Less garbage than DD though. Deinately not doing UE if they won't tell you if you're making more than $8.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UE showed me $10.67, got $11.98. I think it was 5.3 miles. Shows me all the previous info at this point. The rest of the orders sucked. All Starbucks, all $3-4. Yeah, no.

Got a couple of decent pings from DD early in the morning, but I was sitting ina scenic spot having breakfast. After that - downhill.

I needed to try Thankgiving, but def not doing it again - not in this area. But no other way to find out except for trying.

Not sure what sort of person doesn’t tip well on Thanksgiving, but judging by my getting the same pings every 2 minutes thay - very deservedly - waited a VERY long time for their food. Some of them kept popping up for a half hour. That made me semi-happy.

Interestingly, DD did NOT up the ante. They kept coming back at the same price. Um. No.

I won’t shop for under $20 just for the shopping alone. And even then - only a couple of items. They can get their own crap if they don’t care to properly tip. It’s not like I’ll be walking around in a gorgeous environment sniffing perfumes.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

A major problem I have with UE is this. How in the world do I know if the restaurant is even open on Thanksgiving? 

I tried calling 5-6 places today. Nobody answered the phone, which doesn’t necessarily mean they are closed.

But if I drive there and find out they are closed, I get ZERO for my efforts. At least DD will pay something.

UE offered an extra $75 to complete 15 deliveries today, which I figured would be EXTREMELY DIFFICULT to actually qualify for. Thankfully they are offering the same thing Friday, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Eff this crap. 4 hours, $18.


Well you tried it and now you know. Other than New Years Eve holiday gig work sucks. I continued my 4 year tradition of never working holidays. In fact I haven’t turned on an app since Wednesday of last week! The weather in NY has been so lousy I flew down to my house in Florida for 10 days. I keep getting texts from DD and GH to get out and deliver food! I wish I could text them back and say FU I’m at the beach!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I only made $32....all day....most restaurants closed here

Ice cream tastes good.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Someone wanted me to go to Dollar General and shop for 11 items. And drive 19 miles. For $22.00
> 
> I’m all over it (NOT. HAanging in a Wawa parking lot sucking on a mango banana smoothie and saying words my Mommy would wash my mouth out with soap for).


Mango smoothies are better with spiced Rum.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Well you tried it and now you know. Other than New Years Eve holiday gig work sucks. I continued my 4 year tradition of never working holidays. In fact I haven’t turned on an app since Wednesday of last week! The weather in NY has been so lousy I flew down to my house in Florida for 10 days. I keep getting texts from DD and GH to get out and deliver food! I wish I could text them back and say FU I’m at the beach!


I still plan on trying Christmas. Restaurants are open, and lots of retirement communities.

On the plus side, I got my first cash tip today!!! Was only $4, but that was in addition to the in-app $5, so ended up being $11 and change for 1.7 miles. I forgot about that. So not $18, almost $26 with the cash and if I count change. For 4 hours. 😂

Again, I’d never know unless I tried. It’s not that I didn’t trust the advice. It’s just that every area is different.

What shocked me I think is not so much the lack of pings. What shocked me was the really crappy tips on those pings. They were all “declines”. I’ve never seen so many crappy pings in a row. One would think people would be more generous on a major holiday; it was the exact opposite!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Mango smoothies are better with spiced Rum.


About 6 or more years ago I’d likely agree. However my elderly self can no longer take alchohol. Not even wine. Not even a beer. Not even a splash of Campari in my orange juice, though Campari Orange has always been my week-end staple.

It has come to the point when I can’t even have more than ONE very rare Schofferhofer!

I’m so ashamed.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I have to correct something I said above. I said Uber is paying an extra $75 for 15 or more trips done this Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

It so happens they are talking about trips with passengers. I’ve never done anything other than Eats. I am very disappointed that they would even show me some type of incentive that I DON’T QUALIFY FOR! C’mon guys!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Why would tips be so bad on Thanksgiving? My theory- most people celebrating with family are doing it up with a really nice feast.

Those who are alone and miserable and ordering for just themselves are already in a bad mood or perhaps just feeling lonely. They are more likely to order out and even that might be a step up from popping a TV dinner in the microwave.

Someone wealthy might leave a nice tip, but most wealthy people have someone with them for the holidays and don’t need to order out.

Way back when I was 25-years-old I had just moved out of state with no family or friends nearby.

It was Thanksgiving and I was suddenly VERY HUNGRY around dinnertime. I got in my car and had to drive about 15-16 miles on a major street before I saw a single restaurant open. The one that was open was Jack-in-the-Box. I stuffed myself with food, but it was the loneliest holiday I’ve probably ever experienced.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m alone on all holidays, but I’m not miserable. Far from it, I’m a master at coming up with excuses to not go.

I cooked my share of feasts in my life. And here are the people who order in on Thanksgiving, for example.
1. The family gets together in the morning to cook together and order in breakfast before they start. 
2.People who are loading up their car for the long drive to their folks’ and ordered some Starbucks to not have to stop
3. People missing something and ordering from Wawa.

There are all sorts of scenarios here.

But my point was - it’s still a major Holiday. If you urgently need crap from Dollar General and can’t go yourself - you tip heavily. If you work a major Holiday in an office, for example, you get double pay (that was me, always).

Then again, I can only go on what _I_ would do.


----------

